# Yorkshires in a combi (rational)



## ukpip (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi there. British pub owner out in Florida looking to roll out a "Toby" style carvery. We have a Rational SCC61 Combi oven and just wondered if anyone could save me some experimental time on decent Yorkshire Pud settings? Hard to find any chefs here in a small town with the experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

It all depends on your version of the pudding, and what kind of pan you use. Will you be making a large pan or individuals? Is it "True" pudding or popovers?


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oil the yorkies tray(s) and place in 220C preheated oven. When hot pull out, fill 2/3 up and return to oven. Bake until ready without opening oven doors. Repeat. Mix have to rest before baking, I rest mine overnight but a few hour is enough.


----------

